# Audi Q7 in Sweden (56K warning)



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

From sportbilen.se


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice Pics!!


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome thanks for the pics


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

lava grey looks hot hot hot


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 in Sweden (sp_wh)*

Very sleek, very nice, very jealous......Tx


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 in Sweden (kirklake13)*

Love the lack of wood on the dash/center console. Will we have to wait until the S-line kit to have that as an option in the US?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (rahooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rahooo* »_lava grey looks hot hot hot

I second that. My dealer (Champion Audi - Coral Springs, Florida) said they should have them in stock in about 2 months. Can't wait to see it in person. I'm in the market for the V6...


----------

